# Which legend will Heath 'The One Man Band' Slater job to Next?



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

I could see it being Slaughter. Or Hacksaw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Hmm let me think about this, do any people who appeared on WWE programming at any time have any new projects out that they need to promote?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



I Curry I said:


> Sgt. Slaughter.


Should be this, as they are in *Fort* Wayne tonight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Slaughter basically already confirmed so ya...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Chyna or Mae Young.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Shawn Stasiak


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

sid


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Slaughter? FFS

We get him back all the time and he's not entertaining at all.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

I wouldn't be surprised to see Tyson make an appearance considering the recent HoF induction and with him being in WWE 13.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

maybe lita or trish stratus will get to come back for one of these segments haha.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



Trifektah said:


> Shawn Stasiak


Bro you sig is incredible; gotta love Kevin Hart

"Why don't you spell... LOOOONG DICK! Alright alright alright!"

Back on topic, I'm hoping it's someone as awesome as Vader. It'll likely be a let down with someone like Rikishi.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

As much as I'd rather it someone else, Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

When's Mark Henry coming back?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

I thought that I remembered reading that Vince McMahon wasn't happy with Vader out-popping most of his stars so he didn't want to keep bringing back Legends until the 1000th RAW?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Sgt slaughter please no.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



dxbender said:


> Slaughter basically already confirmed so ya...


:lmao he confirmed it? LOL poor Slater.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Please don't be Slaughter or Duggan how in the hell are they considered entertaining?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Slaughter? Eh, whatever. I was hoping for more of a bigger name.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Papa Shango. Ha, beat Barrett to it.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Lol slaughter is really confirmed?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

King "Heath Slater just got Heath Slaughtered! Woohoo!"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Brooklyn Brawler. Jobber vs Jobber match.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Sid Vicious/Sycho Sid


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Alright so who do we think next week? I am honestly feeling Gangrel. I think WWE will be running with this Legend jobbing to Slater idea and it won't just be the regulars after having Vader and Sid.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Ultimate Warrior on the 1000th episode... please god.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Ken Shamrock. Make it happen.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Slater should job to Mae Young.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



Kentonbomb said:


> Ultimate Warrior on the 1000th episode... please god.




It would take him 5 minutes just to run to the ring...


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

The Godfather haha bring back the hoooooooooo train


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Sid, Razor Ramon(just wishing lol), Ken Shamrock


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



lesenfanteribles said:


> Sid, Razor Ramon(just wishing lol), Ken Shamrock



spoiler alert...one of these may possibly be right......maybe

I guess you haven't seen it due to timezones


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



723SuperBlizzard said:


> sid


called that shit first


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

I really want to see Charles Wright (any of his characters, the Godfather or Papa Shango I will mark for)

or

Jake The Snake Roberts
Rikishi
Steve Blackman


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Ahmed Johnson or the Deranged one Mankind.

I am hoping for gangrel at some point of time though.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Well, I just think the list is endless.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

I'm just waiting for the glass to shatter..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

The Honky Tonk Man
Sgt. Slaughter
Dusty Rhodes

are still in the works I imagine. Slaughter and Rhodes work backstage and Honky comes along once a year as well. I'd assume these are guys they can fall back on if they can't book another.


----------



## cattlemutilation (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Hopefully Lanny Poffo, they can give him 50 bucks and a match to sign a contract allowing Randy in the HOF without his family. LOL That or someone from WCW, I would mark out to see La Parka hit Slater with a chair or Norman Smiley give him the big wiggle.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Gillberg unk2


----------



## andremt9 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Iron Sheik please!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

While I'd love to see Blackman, Gangrel, Ahmed, etc., aren't they doing a theme of former main eventers/champions?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

I'd like to see Mankind make a comeback.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Punk said King Kong Bundy maybe he is the next legend to face Heath.How awesome is Slater we have Santino as US Champ,what an joke that belt should be Slater time's title.WWE should push Slater I always knew he had talent he is a future World Champion,hopefully he gets pushed soon he's great in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

hopefully iron sheik.I'd mark like a bitch


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Doink.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

shieeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Please be Rikishi Fuck Brodus Clay he sucks Rikishi was 100x better than that Funk dude.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Kevin Nash is a possibility, dressed as Diesel though.
Ultimate Warrior is not, but it would be the most jaw dropping moment in recent times.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



Emotion Blur said:


> While I'd love to see Blackman, Gangrel, Ahmed, etc., aren't they doing a *theme of former main eventers*/champions?


Slaughter? Dusty? Sheik? Bundy? Duggan? Legends, yes. Former RAW Main Eventers, no. I'd even consider Blackman, Gangrel, and Ahmed as part of the pack since they probably have been involved in the main event of at least one RAW. I think more along the lines of: 

- Rey Mysterio (Easy return)
- Ken Shamrock 
- X-Pac 
- New Age Outlaws
- Scott Stiener
- Bob Backlund
- Faarooq
- Rikishi
- Terry Funk
- DDP
- Lance Storm
- Tajiri
- Goldberg
- Batista
- Undertaker
- Shane McMahon
- Bret Hart
- Lita
- Trish

I realise some of these guys weren't exactly Main Eventers, but the way I understand it is if they have Main Evented a RAW, they are eligible.

Of course we should all know this will most likely culminate on the 1000th episode with Heath Slater being victimized by a few Stunners.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Heath is always about the one man rock back. so Rikishi should be a good pic, squash heath-party time.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Barry Darsow
Jim Neidhart
'Pretty' Paul Roma
RVD


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

*I break yer Bakk, an i fakk yer azz, an makk yu hamble*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Him laying down to Mae Young would be awesome to see.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Say what you want about Heath, at least the man is in there getting air time and in the ring with legends. I'm looking forward to his weekly segments leading up to episode 1000.

One name that hasn't been thrown around yet is Godfather. Pimpin' ain't easy man.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Bret Hart or HBK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*

Whoever it is, you'll be able to tell by whatever he says before the match. 

"Its Slater Time!" and Vader just happens to come out! 

"I Rule The World" and Sid just happens to come out! 

So yeah, listen to Slater's promo and you'll figure it out.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



doyousee? said:


> - Rey Mysterio (Easy return)
> - Ken Shamrock
> - X-Pac
> - New Age Outlaws
> ...


Pretty good list. I'd especially like to see New Age Outlaws and DDP. Ultimate Warrior would be awesome too, but as mentioned earlier is pretty unlikely. Pretty doubtful on Shane too sadly... Money in the Bank would be an appropriate time for it to happen though =p


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Could be Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Gangrel would be awesome, still one of the greatest entrance tunes of all time. Or even the brood, with edge and christian. :O


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

VladMan2012 said:


> Could be Sgt. Slaughter.


It seems that their going outside of the usual legends that they usually use.. Hopefully it's not Sgt. Slaughter, I've already seen enough of him.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Kai En Tai.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Shockmaster of course.


----------



## Traily (Apr 4, 2011)

Ryback.

Wait...


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Marty Jannetty, Raven, DDP would be nice to see.

Unfortunately, it'll probably be Doink the Clown's girlfriend's kid.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The thing that is odd to me is that Slater gives a promo hinting at who he is going to face but then acts surprised when the guy comes out.

It makes no sense. Either it's just a giant coincidence every time, Slater is a psychic or he has an incredibly short memory and forgets what he was talking about immediately after saying it.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Ricky Steamboat


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

They could make an angle where he's indirectly/unknowingly psychic. 

He could have vignettes where he wins the lottery repeatedly or he says he knew things in the news would happen days/weeks after it's happened.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

RIKISHI !!!!! that would be awesome !


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Perry Saturn please *


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Vince McMahon


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

LoL wait im confused. Some of you really want to see Gangrel or is that a joke? And i'm pretty sure when they say main eventer, they mean a real "main eventer", so just because a wrestler may have main evented 1 raw doesnt make him eligible. Try thinking former wrestlers who were in the wwe/f championship picture and you will be able to narrow it down from there. Ted DiBiase or Lex Luger is my guess


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

GOATface


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gangrel plz.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Gangrel ftw.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

Lex Luger. you heard it here first


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

DDP *Self High Five!*


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't know why Heath Slater's trying to take a page out of either Wade Barrett's or Randy Orton's book by being a "legend [insert title here]." Does he think he'll be remembered as one of the greats like Randy Orton secured himself over the first few years he's been in WWE? I used to hate Randy, but Heath is just fucking *forgettable*. It's ridiculous!


----------



## xXJerichoBITWXx (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe someone like X-Pac or Razor Ramon


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

imagine this starting on RAW! The REAL People's Champion.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

GANGREL PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gun:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Diesel
Lex Lugar
Koko B Ware
Tatanka
X-PAC
NAO
Goldberg
Austin
Bob Sparkplug Holly

It could be anyone...!!!!!!


----------



## The Mercenary (Aug 7, 2006)

Kurrgan


----------



## MAN_KIND (Jun 28, 2012)

If Scott Hall could ACTUALLY GET CLEAN, i would love to see a Razor Ramon Return, but i think that Heath Slater will be remembered.....as the guy that kept getting his ass whooped everytime a Legend came back.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Scott Hall staggers to the ring, shatters a bottle of Jack over Slater's head, then falls on top of him, asleep, for the pinfall victory.

Come on, WWE. Do the right thing.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

"oh, what a rush!!" 
Anyone?


----------



## bleedingmonk (Sep 18, 2006)

Goldberg is next.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

if Goldberg returns just to spear and jackhammer the fuck out of Slater then is gonna be on the 1000th episode. can't see Goldberg returning on some random edition of RAW.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

^ that picture of the tits was taken in clearwater beach florida at pier 60... 

The "Narcissist" Lex Luger


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I know this wont happend since WWE is PG but the godfather coming out with his hoes cuts a promo on how lame Heath Slater is and how godfather still gets all the hoes after all this time then knocks out Heath Slater oh yesssss. For those who dont remember godfather heres a clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O30Zx-QVs2E


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

HulkHearstHelmsley said:


> ^ that picture of the tits was taken in clearwater beach florida at pier 60...


DAFUQ!



HulkHearstHelmsley said:


> The "Narcissist" Lex Luger


The Total Package















look at him... the guy is sick. do you wanna see him wrestle in this state?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

There is no way in hell that they let The Godfather back on WWE programming, obviously I'd mark the fuck out but really the women in that audience would be royally pissed. I doubt it'd be Goldberg since they already have Ryback, but I'd love Goldberg as well for the simple fact of how hilarious Slater would sell it; ditto for Batista in a one off.

Jesus I wish Owen Hart was alive, he'd be perfect. A healthy Scott Hall would be cool as well; ditto for Chyna wooping Slater's ass. So many possibilities.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Godfather returning not but Papa Shango?

Slater saying HE'S FAT and then BAM! Holla If Ya Hear ME!


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

Matt_Yoda said:


> ditto for Chyna wooping Slater's ass.


Don't count on it. Chyna's now a porn "star." And I don't think she's in good shape to be on WWE HD. :no:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to Next?*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Slaughter? FFS
> 
> We get him back all the time and he's not entertaining at all.


I actually agree with this, it's not a big deal seeing him come back as he makes apperances every so often.

Vader and Sid were awesome. I'd love to see Roadd Dogg or X-Pac or something.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

DDP
Have Slater say he is the real peoples champ
*BANG*


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

ken shamrock! do it wwe do it! he is still in shape to do a match especially these short squashes.he still competes in mma so.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

DDP or Rikishi.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> There is no way in hell that they let The Godfather back on WWE programming.
> 
> Jesus I wish Owen Hart was alive, he'd be perfect.


he can come back as the GOODfather 

if owen were still alive i have a feeling he'd still be in wwe in some capacity.


----------



## Jockey89 (Mar 5, 2012)

INDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## rzrbaxfan (Mar 12, 2010)

Red Rooster


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Undertaker vs Slater on RAW 1000 episode, im calling it today


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

would love to see Brooklyn Brawler come out next, WWE's oldest jobber beats WWE's current jobber


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve blackman.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Honestly I really believe this is all building up to The Undertaker being the guy on the 1000th Raw. As for who could be next, it could be anyone. I'm not holding my breath on Batista or Goldberg as I really don't think either are really interested at this point in time. DDP would be a nice choice. Also wouldn't mind maybe Ric Flair coming back. Either way though, I think this is a buildup for an Undertaker squash on the 1000th Raw.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Slater, but I am already tired of this angle with him. Hopefully it is Taker, and Slater goes away for a month, or two. Re-invents himself, his look, music, and carrying more of a serious attitude. Slater could cut his hair, dye it jet-black, and go from there. Possibly come in with Matt Morgan, or even beat Ryback, and end his streak once he returns. Basically saying that the Undertaker "squash" changed him as a professional wrestler in ways he will never explain.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Ultimate Warrior...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jake Roberts would be a nice surprise if he's sober.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ric Flair or Arn Anderson simply so I can hear those badass themes


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MrAxew, I deleted your post so it won't start no shit.

We have three Raw's left to the big show and I would like to see Austin eventually squash him on one of those shows.


----------



## rodrigaum (Jul 23, 2010)

Jim Duggan


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope Vince gets over his jealousy of Paul Roma and has him come back.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> I hope Vince gets over his jealousy of Paul Roma and has him come back.


That might just be more awkward than Brian Christopher's return from last year.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Before DDP, I was thinking since No Holds Barred comes out on DVD tomorrow, that tonight would be Zeus.

But I have no idea what Zeus' finishing move is since he never won a match. Maybe he'd just punch Slater until he's paralyzed.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

coconutcrusher said:


> Before DDP, I was thinking since No Holds Barred comes out on DVD tomorrow, that tonight would be Zeus.
> 
> But I have no idea what Zeus' finishing move is since he never won a match. Maybe he'd just punch Slater until he's paralyzed.


DEBO!!!!


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

DEEBO aka Zeus aka Z-Gangsta would be sooooo bad ass. Anybody know if no holds barred will be on blu-ray also?


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

There's a rumour it's going to be Kane, but there is not much point as its not bringing a legend back, he's a current legend.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

DDP, in a few minutes.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

ahhh thank god its not DDP


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ejc8710 said:


> ahhh thank god its not DDP


Someone spoke too soon


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Cant lie the doink/ddp combo caught me off guard. If doink was spoiled on the dirtsheets I didnt see it today.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I really wish DDP was there to do the entire match, DDP is the shit.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Shame DDP didn't wrestle but it was still cool to see the Diamond Cutter.

Hopefully next weeks it's Braden Walker.


----------



## THERUCKUS (Feb 10, 2012)

*how does wwe top ddp*

I mean really there going to save there big big names for the 1000 ep. Right


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: how does wwe top ddp*

New Age Outlaws, JBL, and Stone Cold. Just to name a few.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: how does wwe top ddp*

If only Kurt Angle would be there ...


----------



## CapeTownWerewolf (May 19, 2012)

HEATH SLATER GOES STRONG


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

What about...


----------



## andycarroll (Mar 11, 2011)

Either Taker or Stone Cold at 1000th RAW.My guess is Taker.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Slater entertains me and very few people on RAW manage to do that these days. His was one of the few segments I didn't fast-forward this morning.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

Val Venus.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

"I'm the one man baaaand babaaay! And you people need to realize that I am a BEAST!"


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

WWCturbo said:


> What about...


Bret Hart should never wrestle ever...EEEEEEEVER. AGAAAAIN.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Goldberg

If the crowd is smart they will chant RYYYYYYYYYYBACK! during the segment.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Heath Slater = new Legend Killer!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Heath Slater = new Legend *filler!*



Fixed this for you. You're welcome!


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Believe it or not this is supposed to have a payoff.




> Partial source: F4Wonline.com
> 
> - Another WWE Legend is scheduled to return to RAW next week for the ongoing storyline with Heath Slater. Word is that there will be a big payoff to the angle here soon, likely on the 1,000th RAW episode.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Payoff? Wow.

I just hope it's him getting into a feud with the new RAW GM, Scott Steiner. 

Or just Scott Steiner in general.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Big pay off...

So likely Golberg, Batista or Taker return since they been saying they want him to be part of the 1000th ep.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Goldberg
> 
> If the crowd is smart they will chant RYYYYYYYYYYBACK! during the segment.


That would be the legit greatest fucking thing ever this year. 

I'd like to see the next legend Slater loses to be Road Dogg and Billy Gunn. I'd love to hear the "LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, BOYS AND GIRLS, CHILDREN OF ALL AGES...." speech again. It would have to be NYC or Chicago to get enough of the crowd to sing along. 

If not them, then Scott Steiner absolutely.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> That would be the legit greatest fucking thing ever this year.
> 
> I'd like to see the next legend Slater loses to be Road Dogg and Billy Gunn. I'd love to hear the "LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, BOYS AND GIRLS, CHILDREN OF ALL AGES...." speech again. It would have to be NYC or Chicago to get enough of the crowd to sing along.
> 
> If not them, then Scott Steiner absolutely.


I don't, I've had that stupid line beaten and inbedded into my mind after watching RAW weekly back in the attitude era. I hope if one of them do come back they job them the fuck out to ginger jobber. Even he's better than Road Dogg reciting the same line every week.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Cloverleaf said:


> Fixed this for you. *You're welcome!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heath Slater has been the best part of Raw week in and week out lately.... I actually tune in to see his segment now. I love the guy!*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heath Slater has been the best part of Raw week in and week out lately.... I actually tune in to see his segment now. I love the guy!*


HE'S A ONE MAN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAND, BABAAAAAAAAAYYY!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Heath Slater's alright, don't know how he's getting this near-legend status all of a sudden, just by saying the exact same thing every week. Yeah, fair play to him for being a tool for the returning legends or whatever, but getting his ass handed to him every week and saying his catchphrase ain't enough. I can see him rapidly improving after the 1000th episode though.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

If it's Stone Cold or Taker the crowds gonna go crazy, it'll look like an absolute massacre


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Steiner promo about Slater: He's FAT!


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

A very wasted Scott hall wud be epic


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Bret Hart will be one of those times.

Edge? since its not really real matches he could come and spear Slater or something.

Shawn Michaels.

Ric Flair.


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

Scott Steiner is the IWC wet dream atm.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

They should go with the Brooklyn Brawler next week. His attempt to defeat Slater as Doink failed, so Lombardi can try again.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tatanka


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

As long as the payoff isn't Bret Hart I'll be happy. I'd love to see Scott Steiner, maybe even bringing him back for a while too. Although I'm sure they'd be scared that he will ruin their pg image haha. SCSA or Taker coming back would be a good payoff, although unlikely, I can see Taker on the 1000th episode, just no idea in what role.


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

Stone Cold, Stunner and beer in the face!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Heath Slater Versus The Legends - Which One Was The Best?*

Versus Vader?
Versus Sid?
Segment with Piper, Cyndi, Ritcher and Layla?
Versus Doink with DDP showing up in the end?


I personally loved all of them but I'll go with the most recent one, vs Doink which he actually won lol and then it was DDP time!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater Versus The Legends - Which One Was The Best?*

None of them were that great IMO. But I love Doink and DDP so I would go with them.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater Versus The Legends - Which One Was The Best?*

In real life, Slater would beat the hell out of those Grandads


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater Versus The Legends - Which One Was The Best?*



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> In real life, Slater would beat the hell out of those Grandads


Vader would still maim anyone the size of Slater if it was legit, almost 60 or not!

I think this will end with HBK coming out to challenge Slater. HBK wins a short 3 minute match or so doing all his trademark moves, but then gets attacked out of nowhere by Brock.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Beating down Slater or not physically, I'd love to see the following Diva in the ring with Slater, just getting into an argument with him.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCArsLNp8U


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Would be just a great payoff if we got Taker.

But those "legends" almost never interact with other talent, just merely other "legends".

Creative doesn't care enough for them to put the current talent over, it's silly.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGDwwExon6M&feature=related

Let Mantaur eat him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I would throw money at my TV if Slater went out and said...

"I will be singing my single soon...but, let me be serious for just a minute..."


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Ricky Steam Boat

Jake The Snake Roberts

X Pac

Rikishi


Id love to see Rikishi Back.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

"I'm the one man band, baby, i come out here every week and put on a world class show for you people, getting knocked down by the legends, and i get right back up and start again.. No one can keep the one man ROCK band down..No one in the history of the WWE can take a 'pounding' like Heath Slater..."


**Chyna's music hits**


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> "I'm the one man band, baby, i come out here every week and put on a world class show for you people, getting knocked down by the legends, and i get right back up and start again.. No one can keep the one man ROCK band down..No one in the history of the WWE can take a 'pounding' like Heath Slater..."
> 
> 
> **Chyna's music hits**




She doing porn and its not very good porn either..... they aint never letting her back....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> She doing porn and its not very good porn either..... they aint never letting her back....


Hence, the "Take a Pounding" joke... fpalm


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I think Rikishi will be one and The Undertaker will be the last one.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I would love to see Rikishi come back.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

shame i kind of like Heath and he looks quite imposing tbh and could be doing better. By all means a jobber but not this bad.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> "I'm the one man band, baby, i come out here every week and put on a world class show for you people, getting knocked down by the legends, and i get right back up and start again.. No one can keep the one man ROCK band down..No one in the history of the WWE can take a 'pounding' like Heath Slater..."
> 
> 
> **Chyna's music hits**


I would laugh like hell if that car wreck came.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Slater's opponent on the 1000th RAW needs to be this man.....


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> I would laugh like hell if that car wreck came.


She already came and it was funny. Watch her porn videos.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Rikishi would be cool, if he teamed with Uso again Slater and a partner, would be a cool way to tie it in. Or maybe bring back Rikish and Too Cool and have some sort of skit with Brodus Clay. That would be fucking awesome!


----------



## atticusfrost (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a feeling he has a Sweet Chin Music and a Tombstone in his future.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunner more likely.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Tedious said:


> She already came and it was funny. Watch her porn videos.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

A Stunner would be the finale on the 1000th episode. Before that we have two more slots. 

How about Jay Lethal as vintage Randy Savage one week, then as vintage Ric Flair the next?

:flair3


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

Tedious said:


> She already came and it was funny. Watch her porn videos.


LOL made me laugh.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there a possibility that Rikishi might return?


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ric Flair.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BUMP

SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Steiner cant even wrestle anymore and he is stuck with a TNA lawsuit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Good Ol' JR.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I don't get why a lot of people say Rikishi--there must be better options than him.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^I can see rikishi and maybe someone like viscera filling the next two spots....they are somewhat over and relevant....but it will make the stunner, leg drop or rock bottom seem so much more awesome on the 1000th. lets face it it will be hogan, rock or austin in the culmination of the slater saga.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I don't have any hate for Heath Slater anymore. He's doing a great job in his role right now as the comedy jobber. I hated Chavo being the comedy jobber but Slater has it down to a science.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sherry Martel and the Million Dollar Man. Book it!


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> Sherry Martel and the Million Dollar Man. Book it!


unfortunately Sherri has passed away.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

indigofelixsimon said:


> unfortunately Sherri has passed away.


Shows you how much I know. Damn shame, that woman had some great mic skills. Thanks for informing me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I don't have any hate for Heath Slater anymore. He's doing a great job in his role right now as the comedy jobber. I hated Chavo being the comedy jobber but Slater has it down to a science.


So true. Chavo was so bland, anything he did no one cared, Slater just screams entertainment.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

1. Lance storm
2. Shawn Stasiak
3. Billy Gunn
4. Tori
5. Rikishi


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

"I'm the BOOGEYMAN,and I am coming to getcha'!!!!!


----------



## ministryofhate (Jan 31, 2012)

*Lights go out*

Undertaker's ministry song hits.

Undertaker, Paul Bearer, Viscera, Mideon, and the Acolytes come out. 

Slater takes a beating, and is brought up to the stage where he is sacrificed and put on takers symbol. 

The stench of urine fills the arena as all the kids and teens piss in their pants.


----------



## AVHeintz7 (Oct 25, 2011)

Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

There's two more Raws until 1000. So, Viscera could be one of them, the other I would love to see Steve Blackman again.
They need someone big for Raw 1000, like the Ultimate Warrior or Goldberg.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Ken freakin' Shamrock!!!!


----------



## freddy_vizlak (Jun 2, 2011)

AVHeintz7 said:


> Brooklyn Brawler


When Doink came back it was actually Steve Lombardi


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

*Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

I think we all knew Doink would be a given. DDP was a HUGE surprise. My thinking is that WWE needs to top their previous legend each week. SO I got to thinking who could be left.

Note: Ric Flair would be too easy and not a surprise (I fully expect him him to be on soon). Same goes for HBK, Jimmy Snuka, Faarooq, Bret Hart, Kevin Nash or anybody else who's been on TV recently.

I'm thinking ALL OUT SURPRISES:

1) Lex Luger
2) Ultimate Warrior
3) Scott Hall
4) Legion of Doom
5) Marc Mero w/ Sable

That's my BIG guesses. If they don't beat out DDP, I'll be upset.

p.s. Better not waste Goldberg or Batista on Heath Slater


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

Luger is too ill, Warrior is too cuntish, Scott Hall is too sick, LOD are too dead and Marc Mero is too shit.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

Oh, let it be Ultimate Warrior!


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

the most surprising one who can STILL wrestle would without a doubt be ultimate warrior


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

Randy Orton = "The Legend Killer"
Heath Slater = "The Legend's Jobber"


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

I don't think Scott Hall on live TV would benefit anyone.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

Warrior hates them
Luger is in a bad physical state
Hall would be depressing
Mero no one would give a shit for. Oh and why would he come out with Sable if shes married to Brock 
LOD would be boring without Hawk.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

No Rikishi no care


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Warrior hates them
> Luger is in a bad physical state
> Hall would be depressing
> Mero no one would give a shit for. Oh and why would he come out with Sable if shes married to Brock
> LOD would be boring without Hawk.


cause he's character was with Sable


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*

I'll mark for The Mounty


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Bob Backlund gonna Crossface Chickenwing that ginger jobber.


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd mark so hard for Rikishi


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

If Goldberg is willing to come, I predict a raw 1000 episode appearance
For tonight's raw, I'd like to see an old legend who may struggle in a fight, walk out and say he's hired protection, I'm sure yous can figure it out from their
Bradshaw and farooq


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

XD .. Mae Young.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I know this wont happen given hes already busy with this HHH thing but wouldnt it be awesome to see Brock Lesnar F5 Heath Slater OMG that would just be epic and considering Heath Slater is a great seller he would sell that F5 like a boss


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hope it's Rikishi this time.*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Slater talks about MLB Home Run Derby, and how hes the "One Man, Rock(ies) band"(Since Colorados baseball team is Colorado Rockies), and then suddenly......


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They need to do a Six Man Tag - Rikishi & The Usos vs Heath and PTP

Set up a feud between Usos/PTP so PTP can win the titles and have challengers already set up.

Then Kofi can get the fuck away from R Truth


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd like to see The New Age Outlaws in tandem crushing Heath Slater. If not them than someone else from the Attitude Era like Val Venis.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

will Slater looked completely surprised again even though he gives hints to every person that comes out. 

I wouldnt mind Rikishi too. He will def be super pg and maybe have Clay out dancing with him but i wouldnt mind for one night.


----------



## anseld1548 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Heath Slater's Guest Legends*



michiganct said:


> I think we all knew Doink would be a given. DDP was a HUGE surprise. My thinking is that WWE needs to top their previous legend each week. SO I got to thinking who could be left.
> 
> Note: Ric Flair would be too easy and not a surprise (I fully expect him him to be on soon). Same goes for HBK, Jimmy Snuka, Faarooq, Bret Hart, Kevin Nash or anybody else who's been on TV recently.
> 
> ...




Gotta hand it to Heath he's taken to being quite the talented jobber, just wish he would stop doing that thing called singing AKA strangling & butchering cats with his voice for show LOL


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

I'm guessing the guy is gonna Job to one of the greatest, and I'm thinking it might be Undertaker or Stone Cold.. Out of the 2 I think Stone cold might be a bit more appropriate, What do you guys think?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

In the words of Vinne Mac, there is "No chance in hell" Undertaker returns to Heath Slater. Wouldnt be suprised if Slater gets a stunner of Austin though.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

I bet austin gives him a stunner


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

I think it would be Austin. Something tells me that Lesnar is going to attack Undertaker and HBK as a way of sending another message to Triple H, as well as potentially foreshadowing a Lesnar/Undertaker Wrestlemania 29 match.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

How about every legend ever just destroys him back to back for 3 hours.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

Knowing the WWE, they'll probably have Hornswoggle F5 him through a table.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

*I can see him going down to Bret Hart*


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

Taker for sure.

He has to be on the show.... He's not gunna cut a promo or start a storyline with anyone, so seems only logical that his appearance will be squashing a jobber.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

I can't see it being Taker, unless it's the ABA version and he interrupts Slater with Rollin' and rides down on his bike to Last Ride him. 

ABA for the 1000th edition. Calling it now.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

He's gonna get a load of finishers from legends right after another probably ending with a Rock Bottom and Stunner.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

I see him eating multiple finishers back to back ending with a Stunner. Austin will come out after everyone else hits theirs, be all nice to him, give him a beer and then hit him with a stunner. It'll be great with Heath's selling ability, his bright orange hair whipping back and beer shooting out of his mouth.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

This would make a helluva 1000th episode -

"No Chance" hits and McMahon makes his way into the ring. He speaks about the journey so far and gets interrupted by Slater, who starts singing. McMahon tells him to shut up and talks about the new GM. It's Austin goddamnit! Vince then kicks Slater's balls and it is followed by a Stone Cold Stunner! "Sexy Boy" hits next and HBK hits the SCM on Slater. Steve Blackman runs in and hits him with the Bicycle Kick. In comes Bret Hart and puts Slater into the Sharpshooter. Then comes Flair, who slaps Slater's chest till it turns real red. Edge gets in and hits Slater with a Spear! The New Age Outlaws come in and hit him with the spike piledriver. Then we hear the GONGG! The Undertaker comes in and hits him with a Tombstone! Then comes Lesnar and unleashes fury with an F-5 on SLater. And when we think the show's finally over, the most electrifying theme music hits and the Rock hits Slater with the Rock Bottom followed by the People's Elbow! And suddenly, Cena's music hits and he comes in to hit Slater with an AA. But Slater counters the AA as he turns it into a DDT! All the legends get out of the ring and applaud Slater while they're standing at ringside. Vince McMahon gets into the ring and shakes hands with Slater. All the legends get into the ring and Rocky thows Cena outside. Austin and Hart pick Slater on their shoulders and Slater gets the pop of a lifetime. And when the show is just about to end with the Raw signature in the corner, HHH's music hits! Jealous of others hogging the spotlight, he comes in and pedigrees Slater! Then we see all the legends in a beer bash led by Austin. Slater finally gets up, only to get hit by another Stunner. And when Austin's laughing like crazy, we see Ron Simmons on the titantron and guess what? He says DAMN! The show finally ends.

This = RATINGS.

:troll


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

*ultimate warrior*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

In all seriousness, they wont waste the Undertaker and Austin on the 1000th Raw in a match versus Slater. Maybe a Stunner, but that will be it.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Heath Slater @ RAW 1000*

*No way Austin or Taker is coming back to beat up Slater. I'm not even sure if Undertaker appears or not, I sure hope he does though.*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

First Heath gets all cocky and asks who's the first to lose to him.

out comes GILLBERG.

Heath squashes him under a minute and asks WHO's NEXT?

out comes GOLDBERG!!

Spear. Jackhammer.. Jobberville Population : Heath.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

D-Tre said:


> How about every legend ever just destroys him back to back for 3 hours.


And that'd be 500 times better than the most recent Raw.



TheGreatOne. said:


> Taker for sure.
> 
> He has to be on the show.... He's not gunna cut a promo or start a storyline with anyone, so seems only logical that his appearance will be squashing a jobber.


Undertaker won't participate in a random match on Raw. He just won't.



Anark said:


> I can't see it being Taker, unless it's the ABA version and he interrupts Slater with Rollin' and rides down on his bike to Last Ride him.
> 
> ABA for the 1000th edition. Calling it now.


How much would you like to bet on that, sir?



Walk-In said:


> Bob Backlund gonna Crossface Chickenwing that ginger jobber.


50 points to you.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why the fuck would they waste a Undertaker appearance on Heath Slater I mean its pointless.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't think it'll be Stone Cold or Taker. But a segment where he gets shit loads of finishers off different legends would be quality. Also, the part he's playing atm makes me actually like Slater and think this is doing wonders for him. Even though they'll have to work hard for him to become in any way a credible contender


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no idea, it could be anyone. I would like to say though, that Heath Slater jobbing to random legends...has made me quite the fan. I thought he was good before, but I've been really entertained by him through his storyline legend jobbing so far. It's strange that jobbing the guy out is getting him over, but I'm glad it is because he could do really well. I think at the least he's a really great heel mid-carder. He's so easy to hate, so annoying and would make a perfect mid-card champion if given the chance. He makes a fantastic whiney heel.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tatanka


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

owen hart or eddie guerrero hologram


----------

